# Nesting help



## Zman16 (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a male and female adult homing pigeons and I'm not sure what I need to do for them to make a nest and lay eggs. I know they need a nesting box and I plan on building one. How big does it have to be? Do I need to put sticks in there for them to build there nest?

Thanks


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Zman16,

If you provide them even with a simple large ceramic bowl or even a basket made of a woven straw like I have used, should suffice, As long as it is large enough for the parent to sit on the eggs and have ample room to feed then both after they hatch. 

Supply them with twigs or shreaded paper close to the nest, and they will build their own nest. They prefer to do that duty _themselves_  .


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Zman, first off, welcome to the forum.

Victor is right that they love to build their own nests. I'll let the folks that breed theirs tell you the best type of nest and nesting material but you will enjoy watching them. Since we mainly rescue, we don't let ours raise babies, but we do have 2 homers that are non-releasables and watching them is so much fun. When they first start the nest, the male will carry twigs to the hen, lay them on her back, give her a quick kiss (honest!) and scurry away for more. I have watched them do this many times and it is both sweet and funny.


----------



## Zman16 (Oct 5, 2007)

So would I have to build a nesting box?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Well, if you are handy that would be ok, but you can also but alternative "nests" at arts and crafts stores. The other day I saw some nice baskets that could be used at Wal-mart in the garden section for about 3 bucks.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

a nest bowl can be very simple such as a 9inch wide carb board box or even if you build a circle with stones they will start building a nest in it.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

One more note~

Depending of course on your housing for your homers, when ours had their last babies, I secured the sides if the nest to keep the nest from tipping over. I also placed a good paper towl on the bottom for added comfort. They actually built their nest. Every few days, I would provide more nesting supplies for them to use.


----------

